# Dog Boots



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for some dog boots?

Nash is going to have to wear dog boots when ever we go anywhere he will be doing a lot of running/jumping around that might injure his feet (once he is healed and can run around again). We have all types of weather here, from lots of snow and down below freezing temps to 90*f days. Mainly he would be wearing them at the park and probably when running alongside the bike. They need to offer support for his feet as well as cushioning and good traction, and obviously need to stay on.

I've been googling different dog boots and have no idea what are good things to have with dog boots?


----------



## lars0997 (Oct 9, 2004)

I like the Ruff Wear Grip Tex dog boots. I think the key is buying the correct size for your dog and making sure that you put them on tight enough. Our dogs run miles in very deep snow and they still stay on. We bought two different sizes, because our dogs have different size feet. Our smaller female wears the medium and our larger female and average size male wear the large size. Your best bet is going to a store that you can try them on your dog. Good Luck! 

Grip Tex Dog Boots Link


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks, I was looking at those ones. They seem to be the best for what I need. I don't think any stores near me carry them, but I can just order online and return them if I need a different size. Do you use the liners (basically socks) with them? Have you had any problems with your dogs feet rubbing sore in them? I suppose a proper fit would prevent that problem.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: Have you had any problems with your dogs feet rubbing sore in them? I suppose a proper fit would prevent that problem.


I really like the idea of these boots but have not had much success with them despite having tried all the sizes to try and find the correct fit. The problem we had was that no matter what size we tried, they all caused the front top claw/nail to dig into the flesh under where they cinched up. But if you give them a try, they may work fine for you (or your dog I suppose I should say!). Just be sure to periodically check the feet to ensure that the nail is not embedding into the flesh beneath.

Good luck! I've yet to find the "perfect" boots although I certainly have my design ideas!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the warning Nicole. I have heard of other people having this problem. I think I am going to try using the liners and keep his nails really short and hopefully that will help. He has to wear boots or he will continue to fracture toes and bones in his feet, so we have to make something work.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I only put the back ones on Gracie. They seem to be the ones most prone to sensitivity in the snow/ice. We don't have liners so I'll see if I need them this year but last year the boots were enough.


----------



## lars0997 (Oct 9, 2004)

We haven't had a problem, but our dogs only wear them during extreme conditions. I don't have the socks.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i don't like the gommy rubber bottom boots. i think they make movement or the normal gate awkward. i have experimented with dog boots for a long time. i have a senior who needs to wear boots on his back feet all the time. i have tried every boot mentioned for both young and older dogs and i keep coming back to the soft leather mitten boot with the velcro strap. these conform to the foot shape, are lightweight and easy to walk in. and if fitted properly they stay on. i spray water proofer on them for snow and wet conditions, and if the terrain is rough i coat the bottom half in plasti-dip which protects from wear and tare. i love these and would use them for young or older dogs.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

they are actually suede leather.............


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I decided to order Neo Paws orthopedic dog boots and so far they seem to be working well. Nash seems to be comfortable in them and they stay on.


----------

